
Features that Google Chrome should steal from other browsers - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/138675-features-that-google-chrome-should-steal-from-other-browsers
======
pizza
Something I've wanted from Chrome for a long, long time is default download
locations for certain filetypes. I mean, why would I ever want .mp3s in my
last selected folder if that was full of .doc files? <1st world problem> I
have to spend up to 30 seconds to navigate my hard drive, ugh. </fwp> I heard
Opera has that feature, but I like Chrome too much to switch.

